# Check out my personal Photography Blog! :)



## Sjesiotr (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey guys,

I recently took up photography as a hobby and have started a little blog to go along with it. I don't do photography professionally, I just tend to take photo's everywhere I go! I would love your personal opinion along with any advice. 
I own a Nikon D3200 and have 2 lenses: 18-55 mm and a 55-200 mm. I shoot in Manual Mode and it really is difficult for starters. Most of my photos are just raw shots, but I recently began editing some photo's to touch them up. I use Adobe Photoshop and Lightroom and they seem to be working quite well. 
So if anybody has any tips to share, friendly advice or dropped in to check them out, it would be highly appreciated! Thankyou 

> sjesiotr.tumblr.com <​


----------



## AceCo55 (May 1, 2015)

_" ... and have started a little blog to go along with it"_ - I wasn't able to find any blog? 
I was actually looking for more text.

Now, being a "grumpy old man", I don't know much (anything) about Tumbler, but is there a way to have less photos on your landing page? I would suggest having a few photos *there* but then have "galleries" of different subjects (People, Landscapes, Night, Nature etc) that people could select.
The footer on your landing page says "your footer message", so I suggest you personalise that.
Although not many people will see that because of the large number of photos that need to load.
Maybe just load a selection of your favourite photos and change them regularly.

I really liked the large photo size to show off your photos.  

You seem to have two galleries based on "month" and for a blog website that might be a good alternative - just have less on the landing page?

_"Ask me anything"_ I would possibly reword that page? Sounds more like a "challenge"!  

As a "blog", I don't think it works yet - not enough blogging going on.
As a photo website, I don't think it works yet - organisation to allow the visitor to see your photos is not showing off your photos well enough.

If you are just doing this as a hobby, maybe have a look at one of the free web hosting sites (think of "Wix") and see if might do both of these for you .... photo galleries and blog.

Keep shooting and enjoy the ride!


----------

